# Pics from DC Meetup and Stove Challenge



## webbie (Nov 16, 2013)

Putting them in the original DC thread....
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/nov-16-2013-hearth-com-sat-eve-meetup-dc.112479/#post-1560141


----------



## fossil (Nov 16, 2013)

OK, so none of us has permission to respond there.  I'm wondering what, after each of you had the opportunity to make his case, the Parole Board decided.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2013)

BB doesn't look anything like his avatar.


----------



## webbie (Nov 16, 2013)

We decided that capital punishment should be abolished...yes, even for hoarders....


----------



## Dix (Nov 17, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> BB doesn't look anything like his avatar.



True, but he *IS *holding the microphone, no surprise there


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 17, 2013)

BB looks very familiar. Ever lived in SW NH?

Where do I get a cool Hearth.com hoodie like those?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> True, but he *IS *holding the microphone, no surprise there



The first thing I said when they handed it to me was that it was dangerous to hand me a keyboard or a microphone.


----------



## Dix (Nov 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The first thing I said when they handed it to me was that it was dangerous to hand me a keyboard or a microphone.



I betcha it was awesome


----------



## Stax (Nov 18, 2013)

First time seeing BG and BB.  Nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2013)

It was a pleasure to be a part of this and great to see some old friends too. I still have to shrink some pictures before posting. Just been too busy to do that so far. That is the trouble with being away from home for several days or a week then coming home to no electric complicated things a bit. But all is well now.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> BB looks very familiar. Ever lived in SW NH?
> 
> Where do I get a cool Hearth.com hoodie like those?



Never been to NH. You can get the hoodies and other h.c. stuff here. They were my wife's and my Christmas presents to Craig and the Mods this year.

http://www.cafepress.com/hearthcom.189344745


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 20, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Never been to NH. You can get the hoodies and other h.c. stuff here. They were my wife's and my Christmas presents to Craig and the Mods this year.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/hearthcom.189344745


Hmm. Well they say everyone has a twin...

Thanks for the link to the goodies! Gotta get a banner for that at the top of each sub forum  Maybe it's there and I just miss it...I use Android 99% of the time.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2013)

We haven't advertised it. There is no profit markup on the stuff.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Never been to NH. You can get the hoodies and other h.c. stuff here. They were my wife's and my Christmas presents to Craig and the Mods this year.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/hearthcom.189344745


 

was wondering about that myself, will have to take a peek at that


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I would have been there..nice to put a face to the names.

On another note I keep thinking everyone on this forum is under 30 years old or something...lol


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Hell no, many be geezers.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> Hell no, many be geezers.


 
That's great! I don't think we would have the wealth of knowledge on this forum if you guys were all 22!! And you would likely all be doing other "stuff" and not posting valuable information on this site!


----------



## fbelec (Nov 26, 2013)

what happened with the competition?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 26, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I wish I would have been there..nice to put a face to the names.
> 
> On another note I keep thinking everyone on this forum is under 30 years old or something...lol




yeah, those of us pictured keep thinking the same thing too   doesn't work though FWIW i had a great time, would definately be willing to travel to DC again if john puts on another competition (hint hint John!)


----------



## fossil (Nov 26, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> ...I keep thinking everyone on this forum is under 30 years old or something...



I'm under something.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 26, 2013)

HA ha. Well, I am not under 30 anymore (but not tooooo far away).


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 26, 2013)

I have socks that are 30 years old.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought for a minute that was "Ron Paul " there in the middle. Anyone ever comment on the resemblance BB?  (And Live)


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 27, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I have socks that are 30 years old.




Any that match?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 27, 2013)

fbelec said:


> what happened with the competition?



Most folks had a really good time. Woodstock won the competition. We ate too much. Met a lot of nice people.


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2013)

I just officially passed that "senior discount" age, let alone the "Ok, you can take from the IRA" one!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I thought for a minute that was "Ron Paul " there in the middle. Anyone ever comment on the resemblance BB?  (And Live)


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 30, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>




he he heeee! thats too funny, BB i didnt see any charts, were ya holding out on us?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> he he heeee! thats too funny, BB i didnt see any charts, were ya holding out on us?



I made one when I got home. It shows one box and only 11 bricks in it.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 2, 2013)

i thought that valet looked like a woodstove guy seriously though were ya short one?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 2, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


I admire the guy, one of the few GOP you dare tell the truth about what his colleagues are doing to the country. He dont have a chance on the national Stage as his fellow GOP know he would no go along with the Military industrial machine mindset.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2013)

A sure sign that the DC Meetup is over and so is the thread.


----------

